# Still waiting for update



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I uninstalled my font and screensaver hacks a couple of weeks ago in hopes of being able to do my K2 update. So far, the update hasn't been downloaded. Do any of you have the update yet? Any idea about how long it might be before the download shows up?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Back in the olden days, when the first major update to the Kindles came down, some people found if they ordered something from Amazon (there are a lot of free books right now),the update started too...

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've downloaded some samples as well as a couple of books (and daily Amazon Digest), yet no difference. Guess I'm at the bottom of the list. Maybe it has something to do with my last name beginning with a W. (Probably not, though.)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried manually to no success.
sylvia


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

Nope, no luck here either......and I just downloaded four books.  I'm sure once it's available on a widespread basis, we'll hear about it here.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I've downloaded some samples as well as a couple of books (and daily Amazon Digest), yet no difference. Guess I'm at the bottom of the list. Maybe it has something to do with my last name beginning with a W. (Probably not, though.)


Here's a link to the Amazon page that shows how to check your current update number, what the current number is, and how to update manually if you have to.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200324680


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Dave said:


> Here's a link to the Amazon page that shows how to check your current update number, what the current number is, and how to update manually if you have to.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200324680


Thanks, Dave, for the link.


----------

